# Edamame Bean Spaghetti (really good low carb pasta/noodle!)



## PinkGrapefruit (Aug 8, 2017)

These are made out of soya beans (edamame beans) and I think they are really good.

They are a cross between pasta and noodles (so perfect for both). They have a really good rubbery texture, and the flavour is mild and pleasant.

They take 5 min to cook in boiled salted water. They don't stick together like pasta and noodles.

I've tried these, and the black bean ones (which are really good too).

The (green) edamame bean ones come in at 13.1g of carbs per 100g.

You get 200g in a packet, and for me that's enough for 5-6 portions (you don't need much - they really swell up and are very filling).

http://www.hollandandbarrett.com/sh...rganic-gluten-free-edamame-spaghetti-60021843


----------



## Radders (Aug 8, 2017)

PinkGrapefruit said:


> These are made out of soya beans (edamame beans) and I think they are really good.
> 
> They are a cross between pasta and noodles (so perfect for both). They have a really good rubbery texture, and the flavour is mild and pleasant.
> 
> ...


Seconded! One of your five a day as well. I tried the mung bean version as well.


----------



## Martin Canty (Aug 8, 2017)

That's so funny, the wife got some in Costco last weekend..... Never heard of them before


----------



## Browser (Aug 17, 2017)

Tracked these down and having them with a home made Bolognese sauce as I write this. I'm very impressed as it's a refreshing change from courgette or butternut squash spiral spaghetti. Firmer and meatier in texture and albeit a bit pricier, brings, for me anyway, more pasta type dishes into my diet.


----------



## Pine Marten (Aug 17, 2017)

PinkGrapefruit said:


> These are made out of soya beans (edamame beans) and I think they are really good.
> 
> They are a cross between pasta and noodles (so perfect for both). They have a really good rubbery texture, and the flavour is mild and pleasant.
> 
> ...


Rats! we were in Holland & Barratt only this morning, stocking up on the cat's Evening Primrose Oil (as advised by vet, oh yes) but didn't know about these ....


----------



## Browser (Aug 17, 2017)

Pine Marten said:


> Rats! we were in Holland & Barratt only this morning, stocking up on the cat's Evening Primrose Oil (as advised by vet, oh yes) but didn't know about these ....


Available in Sainsbury, Morrisons and I think, Tesco and Costco.


----------



## PinkGrapefruit (Aug 17, 2017)

Browser said:


> Available in Sainsbury, Morrisons and I think, Tesco and Costco.


I will keep an eye out, only ever seen them in health food stores.

So pleased you guys like them


----------



## Browser (Aug 22, 2017)

A wee post script to this thread .......... my daughter brought me a packet of Barenaked Noodles ( as seen on Dragons Den, says the pack).  Last night I tossed half a pack into a homemade curry and onlwent from 5.1 to 5.8 after 2 hours.  They keep for a couple of days once open so I'll have the other half tomorrow with a stir fry.


----------



## PinkGrapefruit (Aug 22, 2017)

Browser said:


> A wee post script to this thread .......... my daughter brought me a packet of Barenaked Noodles ( as seen on Dragons Den, says the pack).  Last night I tossed half a pack into a homemade curry and onlwent from 5.1 to 5.8 after 2 hours.  They keep for a couple of days once open so I'll have the other half tomorrow with a stir fry.


I'm summoning up the courage to try these, I have heard mixed reviews!

How do they taste?


----------



## Mark Parrott (Aug 22, 2017)

I tried the Barenaked noodles, but really didn't like them.


----------



## Browser (Aug 22, 2017)

They don't have a strong distinctive taste but they are similar in texture to ordinary noodles, unlike the Edemame products which have quite a firm texture. I think both are very good.


----------



## Martin Canty (Aug 22, 2017)

IMHO the Edamame noodles are better, but I like both types.... The "Barenaked" noodles do require dry frying to improve the texture & taste


----------



## Maz2 (Aug 22, 2017)

Never seen those before in Tesco or Holland and Barrett.  Will have a look for them.


----------



## Radders (Aug 23, 2017)

Mark Parrott said:


> I tried the Barenaked noodles, but really didn't like them.


Me too. I'd rather do without.


----------



## Mark Parrott (Aug 24, 2017)

Don't sell these in our Tesco.  Sae Pea Flour Pasta, but that was still high in carbs.


----------



## PinkGrapefruit (Aug 31, 2017)

Tried the bare naked rice (which is the noodles just chopped up).

I washed them, then microwaved as instructed.

I really didn't like them, like eating edible plastic.


----------



## PinkGrapefruit (Aug 31, 2017)

Mark Parrott said:


> Don't sell these in our Tesco.  Sae Pea Flour Pasta, but that was still high in carbs.



We have an independent health food store that sells them, as well as H&B.


----------

